

Show HN: I'm having a bake sale - spking
http://bakesale.me/

======
tonynero
nice site & good execution.

so you're only saving one other domain which you're going to bootstrap?

~~~
spking
Thanks Tony! I can't say I'm only saving _one_ other domain, but I'm getting
close to having sold off almost 90% of my names.

